# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα >  Ζητούνται κλουβιά....

## nasososan

Καλημέρα, ψάχνω για εκθεσιακά κλουβιά καναρινιών border και lizard, άν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται και έχει για χάρισμα, ας κάνει τον κόπο να με pm.....

Ευχαριστώ.....

----------

